# Font rendering in X



## setti (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello everybody,

Is there a tricky manner to render font under X and take it looks like Cooltype font in Windows platform ???


Configuration:

HP-Pavilion laptop
FreeBSD 7.1
X11R6 + Motif WM

All the best


----------



## aragon (Jul 18, 2009)

setti said:
			
		

> Is there a tricky manner to render font under X and take it looks like Cooltype font in Windows platform ???


Not really sure what you mean, but if you want Windows fonts then you should install ports/x11-fonts/webfonts.

If you have any other Windows fonts, X is completely capable of using them.  Copy the .ttf files into ~/.fonts and run:


```
xset +fp=~/.fonts
fc-cache
```

Have a look at fonts-conf(5) and xset(1) for more information.


----------



## vermaden (Jul 18, 2009)

@setti
I use that ~/.fonts.conf and am very happy (nice antialiased fonts):
http://pastebin.com/f2571412


----------



## setti (Jul 18, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> @setti
> I use that ~/.fonts.conf and am very happy (nice antialiased fonts):
> http://pastebin.com/f2571412



Yes, yes !!!  *I want antialiasing X fonts* please can you be more comprhensive.

Thank you


----------



## vermaden (Jul 18, 2009)

@setti

Save that config as ~/.fonts.conf and type fc-cache -r, then restart you favority application/or even whole desktop environment and chekc results.


----------



## setti (Jul 18, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> @setti
> 
> Save that config as ~/.fonts.conf and type fc-cache -r, then restart you favority application/or even whole desktop environment and chekc results.



Sorry nothing was happened !


----------



## aragon (Jul 18, 2009)

X fonts should be antialiased by default.  The last time I installed X where it wasn't must have been almost a decade ago!

setti, have you got a screenshot showing what the problem is?


----------



## setti (Jul 18, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> setti, have you got a screenshot showing what the problem is?


----------



## setti (Jul 18, 2009)

But font antialiasing (Emacs) under Windows is more beautiful!


----------



## vermaden (Jul 18, 2009)

GTK1 based apps (your apps from screenshot) do not support font antialiasing, you will have to use GTK2 based apps for example.


----------

